
DANE support lands in OpenSSL (git master) - Zash
https://github.com/openssl/openssl/commit/59fd40d4e5030a7257edd11d758eab1dcebb3787
======
jlgaddis
This commit just shows additions to the NEWS and CHANGES files. I think you
linked to the wrong commit.

~~~
Zash
Indeed, but it's spread out over a bunch of different commits.

These might be more informative:

[https://mailarchive.ietf.org/arch/msg/dane/IFV8vPeiDREu2biYW...](https://mailarchive.ietf.org/arch/msg/dane/IFV8vPeiDREu2biYWQ2tPluBkfI)

[https://mailarchive.ietf.org/arch/search/?qdr=a&email_list=d...](https://mailarchive.ietf.org/arch/search/?qdr=a&email_list=dane&q=subject%3A%28DANE+TLSA+support+in+OpenSSL%29&as=1)

